# I guess Czar is a game dog after all



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

he just got done beating me in madden:roll:


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Hahah you play COD?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lol no i dont really play xbox to much my brother is on it most of the time he plays cod though all day...I may play madden every so often..I"ve never played cod yet


----------



## boy (Jan 3, 2010)

haha thats a good one :rofl: czar musta been a beast! :clap:


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

hehe to cute! Better be careful though... he might eat that controller! LOL


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Shes Got Heart said:


> hehe to cute! Better be careful though... he might eat that controller! LOL


he tried to at first but I said tsssssssssssssst, then he stopped


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thats one narly game dog bro!!! i bet i could take him at socom


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

Lol @ game dog ....... to cute !!


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

Not at all what I was expecting to see. Too cute.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL super cute


----------



## jcd (Nov 17, 2009)

You got me on this one!!! I was expecting to see a duck not a controller:clap:


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

aw look at that face, too cute!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

lollllll.... got keep ya'll on ya toes


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

That's too cute great pics


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

LMAO that was cute!


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

oh my gosh hahahahahahahahhaa thats great, i bet czar kicked your brothers bootyhole!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> oh my gosh hahahahahahahahhaa thats great, i bet czar kicked your brothers bootyhole!


he sho did czar is the bestest at games lol


----------



## Black Rabbit (Nov 14, 2009)

lmao that's great he's a pro.


----------



## Lost_Kaus89 (Aug 4, 2009)

LOL too funny


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Great pics!I wasn't expecting to see that. He has gotten to be so handsome


----------



## aimee235 (Apr 29, 2007)

Very cute!


----------



## Trapboi103 (Dec 14, 2008)

Haha did he get slayer yet?lol


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I"m gonna get him on guitar band next...he'll be the drummer


----------

